# Pale Lizard



## Shadow Mantis (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi

During the day, my Gargoyle Gecko looks quite pale. However, at night he has a darker complexion. Is this normal?

Thank You


----------



## Geckospot (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes. This is perfectly normal. Rhacodactylus geckos tend to change their shade/color from day to night and with mood changes.

www.Geckospot.com


----------

